# screw asking any tukeys here are two for ya ! :)



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

WHAT A MORNING... got up at five got dressed and went out to our spot. sat down and i was like were not going to hear anything and i hit my power crystal and i herd another hen benhind me and then the wood fired up gobblers all around. had them gobblen for a while and then two jakes flew down about 6:13 and my buddy i told him he had the first shot and he took it the other one took off runing and i droped him at 45 yards . What a morn one 16 year old name kane and a 17 year old me dan out hunting together enjoying the great out doors and what it has to offer. Let me know what u think.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Good Job, I gave up two weeks ago.


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

Great job guys

One of my buddies and me doubled on our first birds, both jakes also, several years ago. 

Then we doubled on two longbeards in 2000. It was his first long beard and my first longbeard with a bow. 

That's two days in the woods I will never forget.

I'm sure you can say the same.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

yeah i will not forget that and it was my 3rd turkey i have shot two lond beard and i shot them by myself so i thought that was cool ... well good luck nexted year....


----------

